# Next years ski purchase



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 19, 2008)

Greg started the thread about being happy with what you got for this year.  This is what are you looking to get for next year?

I am thinking of getting Marker Dukes for my Scott Missions, or replacing the Missions with a Line Prophet 100 with a Marker Duke.  Not sure on which route I will go.

So what will you be getting?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 19, 2008)

We still have a month and a half of ski season left..


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 19, 2008)

My only pair of skis are K2 Crossfires. I want to add something that will be better on powder days and in the trees. I've been keeping my eyes open on SAC for some 8000's. It seems everytime I catch them on there the only ones left are too long or too short.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 19, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I've been keeping my eyes open on SAC for some 8000's. It seems everytime I catch them on there the only ones left are too long or too short.


What size do you need?


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We still have a month and a half of ski season left..


Not all of us. 

I just bought a pair of Roxy Joyriders which will basically be for next year.  I can't believe how wide the shovel is on these skis even though they're supposed to be excellent carvers!  :-o


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to pick up a set of GS race skis, something fast with bomb proof edge grip.  we'll see.......


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 19, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Greg started the thread about being happy with what you got for this year.  This is what are you looking to get for next year?
> 
> I am thinking of getting Marker Dukes for my Scott Missions, or replacing the Missions with a Line Prophet 100 with a Marker Duke.



Friend of mine just got the Fisher Wateas.  They're mad light for powder skis.  Might be a good combo with the heavier dukes.  You plan on doing some touring?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 19, 2008)

Already got me some race stock Volkls for next year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd like to pick up a set of GS race skis, something fast with bomb proof edge grip.  we'll see.......



specifically

...having a real hard time not pulling the trigger on a pair of New 05-06 176 cm Atomic G11's right now that I found for $199, free shipping.


----------



## Greg (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm very happy with my current set-ups. I really don't *need *anything. Wouldn't mind some fatties though.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2008)

There probably won't be any ski purchases for me next year after picking up two pairs of skis within the past month that I couldn't pass up deals on. Grabbed a pair of Dynastar Mythic Riders and just last week grabbed a pair of AC30 after looking for a deal on them all season.

These will replace the K2 5coms that i got last year after getting back into the sport after about 8 years out of it.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 19, 2008)

Head Supershape Magnum 170cm.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 19, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Friend of mine just got the Fisher Wateas.  They're mad light for powder skis.  Might be a good combo with the heavier dukes.  You plan on doing some touring?



I do hear good things about them, but I am limited to the brands that I sell.  K2/Rossi/Vokle/Line/Scott/Atomic.  Might be able to do a Nordica as we will most likely be a boot dealer for them, but I am tentative to buy a ski, when I have never even skid the brand, lt alone the ski I would choose.

As for the weight of the lines, the might weigh a bit more than the Wateas, but I held the Prophet 100 with a Marker Jester mounted on it, and it was not too bad.  I did not ski them because it was pretty icy and they were huge.  Skied the 90 though and was real impressed considering the width/conditions.

This will not be a true touring ski.  More side country touring and lift serviced powder days.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 19, 2008)

severine said:


> Not all of us.


Sad isn't it.



severine said:


> I just bought a pair of Roxy Joyriders which will basically be for next year.  I can't believe how wide the shovel is on these skis even though they're supposed to be excellent carvers!  :-o



They look nice!





All carver skis have huge shovel and tail with a skinny waist.  Just look at race stock SL skis.

My carver is like that and tons of fun.  You will enjoy them.  Nice addition to your Dynastars(I think that is what you have)


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Sad isn't it.


Indeed it is.  But it could always be worse, right?  At least we'll have a season next year.



Hawkshot99 said:


> They look nice!
> 
> All carver skis have huge shovel and tail with a skinny waist.  Just look at race stock SL skis.
> 
> My carver is like that and tons of fun.  You will enjoy them.  Nice addition to your Dynastars(I think that is what you have)


Good memory!

It was a little bit of retail therapy, but when I saw the deals on sierrasnowboard.com and considered my concerns with my current skis (mainly that they don't like quick turns and they're not great on hardpack), I decided I "needed" something to add to the quiver.  Especially since my other cruiser skis I bought at the ski swap at the beginning of the season turned out to be duds (bought spur of the moment and I had no idea they were beginner skis - they were labeled intermediate but clearly are not).  The divas on theskidiva.com had nothing but good things to say about the Joyriders, and I really couldn't find a bad review anywhere for them.  Now I just have to be more careful about going too fast over bumps and I'll be alright. :lol:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 19, 2008)

Nice price too.  Enjoy


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 19, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I do hear good things about them, but I am limited to the brands that I sell.  K2/Rossi/Vokle/Line/Scott/Atomic.  Might be able to do a Nordica as we will most likely be a boot dealer for them, but I am tentative to buy a ski, when I have never even skid the brand, lt alone the ski I would choose.
> 
> As for the weight of the lines, the might weigh a bit more than the Wateas, but I held the Prophet 100 with a Marker Jester mounted on it, and it was not too bad.  I did not ski them because it was pretty icy and they were huge.  Skied the 90 though and was real impressed considering the width/conditions.
> 
> This will not be a true touring ski.  More side country touring and lift serviced powder days.



If I get a decent price on some dukes, I may mount them on my Mantras so I can get into some slackcountry/touring.  I'll take the freeride 12's and put them on my PE's.  How are you feeling, BTW.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2008)

....might have to pull the trigger on these tomorrow for new 'bump' skis.  

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-2006-Rossig...ryZ16062QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

My 2003 Bandit X has become my defacto bump ski, mainly due to it's 'straightness' and their pretty soft up front after 100+ days use.   My only gripe is they're a 184 and I'd like something more 175ish.  Getting essentially the same ski, brand new in a 2006 model is mighty tempting for sixty bucks.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 20, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> If I get a decent price on some dukes, I may mount them on my Mantras so I can get into some slackcountry/touring.  I'll take the freeride 12's and put them on my PE's.  How are you feeling, BTW.


Lots of good deals on Dukes nowadays. Lowest I saw recently was $330 (from close to $500). Marker is coming out with a lighter and cheaper version of the Duke next year called the Baron. Though the din goes up to 12 (instead of 16 on the Duke),  if you don't need the higher settings, then this may be the way to go.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 20, 2008)

snowmonster said:


> Lots of good deals on Dukes nowadays. Lowest I saw recently was $330 (from close to $500). Marker is coming out with a lighter and cheaper version of the Duke next year called the Baron. Though the din goes up to 12 (instead of 16 on the Duke),  if you don't need the higher settings, then this may be the way to go.



I am pretty sure the Baron is more similar to the Jester.  Or at least that is what one of the ski reps told me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2008)

Just added a pair of Tyrolia Freeflex 17 plus bindings for my Racetigers. Brand new for only $139.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 20, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> My only pair of skis are K2 Crossfires. I want to add something that will be better on powder days and in the trees. I've been keeping my eyes open on SAC for some 8000's. It seems everytime I catch them on there the only ones left are too long or too short.



Not sure what size or price you are looking for, but there are some 172s for $349 here.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 20, 2008)

Already bought boots a few weeks ago, which I had been planning on getting next year, after finally just having enough of my old pieces of junk and deciding it couldn't wait any longer. Dalbello Krypton Pros, a massive, massive improvement from my old beginner-intermediate level boots.

Every time I prerelease I come closer to buying new bindings though; the one I had on one of my runs last Sunday after doing what I remember as a clean double twister (it may have been a single, I remember the landing better than the jump) pushed me a bit further into that decision.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nordica Dobermann SLR. My Volkl SL skis are shot with about 250 days on them.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 21, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure what size or price you are looking for, but there are some 172s for $349 here.



I was actually hoping for some 178's. I'm thinking about buying the 172's though because riverc0il posted this link with them for $279.90. 



riverc0il said:


> What size do you need?


----------



## jack97 (Mar 21, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Already bought boots a few weeks ago, which I had been planning on getting next year, after finally just having enough of my old pieces of junk and deciding it couldn't wait any longer. Dalbello Krypton Pros, a massive, massive improvement from my old beginner-intermediate level boots.



I'm sold on the cabrio design; the lateral stiffness and the progressive flex. I got my krypton rampage two weeks ago, an amazing feel and no shin bang while bumping.

BTW, I was on the look out for full tilts (predecessor to the krypton) but could not find any to check out the fit. Then I hooked up with Evan Dyvbig (former Olympian and wc winner) up at Whaleback for a lesson. The guys loves his Kryptons, that convinced me to go my local shop for a fitting... the lesson and getting the boot was time well spent.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 21, 2008)

I'm screwed. New skis and two new pairs of boots this year. Don't think I'll be getting any big surprises under the Channukah bush next year. But that's OK with me- I love my skis and am cool with them until one breaks.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm screwed. New skis and two new pairs of boots this year. Don't think I'll be getting any big surprises under the Channukah bush next year. But that's OK with me- I love my skis and am cool with them until one breaks.



Never say never....:smile:


----------



## severine (Mar 21, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm screwed. New skis and two new pairs of boots this year. Don't think I'll be getting any big surprises under the Channukah bush next year. But that's OK with me- I love my skis and am cool with them until one breaks.


You could always break one.... :idea:

Looks like Tim is open to the idea of new skis.... maybe you're getting bumpers, too!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I was actually hoping for some 178's. I'm thinking about buying the 172's though because riverc0il posted this link with them for $279.90.


What are you specs? Don't compromise on size for price, the right length can make all the difference. The reason those are so cheap is they are the shorter sizes that didn't get bought during the regular season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 21, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> I was actually hoping for some 178's. I'm thinking about buying the 172's though because riverc0il posted this link with them for $279.90.



178s

http://cgi.ebay.ca/2007-Dynastar-Le...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 21, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> 178s
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/2007-Dynastar-Le...photoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262





Those have 30 days on them..


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 22, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> What are you specs? Don't compromise on size for price, the right length can make all the difference. The reason those are so cheap is they are the shorter sizes that didn't get bought during the regular season.



It was kinda tempting but that's why I didn't pull the trigger on it. Between SAC and the end of season deals coming up I'm sure I'll find something. I'll just keep my eyes open.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> It was kinda tempting but that's why I didn't pull the trigger on it. Between SAC and the end of season deals coming up I'm sure I'll find something. I'll just keep my eyes open.



$384, but they have the 178s, free shipping and they are 08s. http://www.skis.com/product/119476/Dynastar+Legend+8000+Men's+Skis


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> $384, but they have the 178s, free shipping and they are 08s. http://www.skis.com/product/119476/Dynastar+Legend+8000+Men's+Skis



That is a great deal. Comes with the system bindings too. If I didn't pick up AC30 and a pair of Mythic Riders this year I would have an order in!


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> What are you specs? Don't compromise on size for price, the right length can make all the difference. The reason those are so cheap is they are the shorter sizes that didn't get bought during the regular season.



I'm on 172 cm Legend 8000s and very happy with them. I'm only 165 lbs. though.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 22, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> That is a great deal. Comes with the system bindings too. If I didn't pick up AC30 and a pair of Mythic Riders this year I would have an order in!



That's actually for the flat version. The system with bindings is $525: http://www.skis.com/product/111573/Dynastar+Legend+8000+Men's+Skis+w|+Integrated+Binding+System


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> That's actually for the flat version. The system with bindings is $525: http://www.skis.com/product/111573/Dynastar+Legend+8000+Men's+Skis+w|+Integrated+Binding+System



I just looked at the price quick without reading anything, but still a good price.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 22, 2008)

Have the following lineup:

K2 Axis XTs circa 2002 great skis for groomers and carving
K2 Apache Ski, stirctly pow
Nordica Hot Rod Jet Fuels, great all mountain ski
Atomic Metron M11s, rock skis

Good for now, but am considering getting a pair of K2 Crossfires to replace the Axis


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2008)

After Friday at Jay, I realized that I really do need a fat ski for touring. 79mm underfoot doesn't cut it when you are exploding through knee to waist deep. Keep looking at the Jak BC100, might have to try to find a demo but I doubt there are very many if any places that have these mounted AT in New England. Voile Insane would be nice but so short... I don't know if I could do that without trying it out. Might be down for an Icelantic demo next season with the longer lengths available. That is all a moot point until I get a new AT boot and switch over to Dynafits.


----------



## snowmonster (Mar 23, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I am pretty sure the Baron is more similar to the Jester.  Or at least that is what one of the ski reps told me.


From what I remember, the Baron is more like the Duke in the sense that they unlatch into a climbing mode to allow for AT ascents with skins. The toe and heel pieces are connected by an arm which connects to a plate on the ski. Because of this, there's a slight increase in stand height over a conventional non-system binding without risers. From what I gather, the Baron is the lighter, cheaper and lower din-range model compared to the Duke. The Jester is the park and pipe binding and looks like the more traditional alpine binding.


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 26, 2008)

I pulled the trigger on the 8000's. I ended up buying 172cm's. I figured that would probably be better for my midget self. I tried them out yesterday and today at Loon. 

I was pleased at how well they actually carved before the snow softened yesterday morning. They felt good in the bumps even though I suck at bumps and they performed great in the inch or two of dense snow they had today. 

I can't wait to use them at Sugarloaf this weekend.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice mildcat


I got my eyes on these right now.  I keep mentioning my desire for a rippin' race ski for hardpack groomer days, these might be it

http://cgi.ebay.com/Race-Stock-Atom...ryZ16062QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

....or I might wait for July.  Could find a better deal on a new pair then.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice mildcat
> 
> 
> I got my eyes on these right now.  I keep mentioning my desire for a rippin' race ski for hardpack groomer days, these might be it
> ...



I say if you see something you like and the price is right, buy it. I think by mid-summer a lot of deals dry-up, from either being sold out or people at that point hold onto them until the fall swaps where they can get more money.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I say if you see something you like and the price is right, buy it. I think by mid-summer a lot of deals dry-up, from either being sold out or people at that point hold onto them until the fall swaps where they can get more money.



very good point

that mentality might actually be starting.  I've been watching on ebay for about the past three weeks and it seems like the number of quality new auction items is becoming less and less

I think its a REALY good deal because it includes bindings and plates.  Owner has been pretty straight up with the questions I ask to.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> vI think its a REALY good deal because it includes bindings and plates.  Owner has been pretty straight up with the questions I ask to.



Yup, but I'd expect it to get up to $200 by the end of the auction.

I saw these at $299 (might be too short?) with bindings: http://www.levelninesports.com/head-world-cup-igs-wff17-bind-skis-170cm-p-3008.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 26, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, but I'd expect it to get up to $200 by the end of the auction.
> 
> I saw these at $299 (might be too short?) with bindings: http://www.levelninesports.com/head-world-cup-igs-wff17-bind-skis-170cm-p-3008.html



That's a great deal too

I think 170 might be a tad short though.  I'd rather err on the side of being too long, than too short with what I'm asking of the board.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a great deal too
> 
> I think 170 might be a tad short though.  I'd rather err on the side of being too long, than too short with what I'm asking of the board.



Yea I figured, but I didn't know your build. I bought bindings for my Ragetigers from these guys so I've been poking around there a bit. Some pretty good deals there. I'm actually thinking of picking up some of the kids ski gear from them too.


----------



## skibum9995 (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Nice mildcat
> 
> 
> I got my eyes on these right now.  I keep mentioning my desire for a rippin' race ski for hardpack groomer days, these might be it
> ...


USSA equipment regs are changing for next year so you should be able to find some good deals on one year old skis that are no longer legal.


----------



## mondeo (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, after 3 prereleases on my first 2 runs last Sunday (those bumps were _hard_,) I'll be getting new bindings. Look PX 12, or whatever the Dyna or Rossi equivalent is.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2008)

skibum9995 said:


> USSA equipment regs are changing for next year so you should be able to find some good deals on one year old skis that are no longer legal.



That's a good point as well.

Part of me wants to pull the trigger this spring, but the other part of me doesn't as I'll have no use for the skis until the fall.

...and then ofcourse the girlfriend and I are shopping for a new condo this summer, which she keeps reminding me of when she sees me on ebay :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Part of me wants to pull the trigger this spring, but the other part of me doesn't as I'll have no use for the skis until the fall.
> 
> ...and then ofcourse the girlfriend and I are shopping for a new condo this summer, which she keeps reminding me of when she sees me on ebay :lol:



It is painful looking at my new skis in the basement knowing I can't use them till next season. :-(

But I think I might not have bought them yet if I was out skiing . . .


----------



## RISkier (Mar 27, 2008)

Overall, I'm really happy with my current skis (Nordica Nitrous) but might try to pick up a skinnier carver with a short-turn radius if I can find a good deal on a pair of used or demo skis.  My boots seem to be packing out.  The shell fit seems fine so my big purchase for next year will likely be either new liners or possibly new boots.  Right now I'm thinking I may try to go the liner route to keep costs down.


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> It is painful looking at my new skis in the basement knowing I can't use them till next season. :-(
> 
> But I think I might not have bought them yet if I was out skiing . . .


At least yours are more out of sight.  Mine are in the kitchen right next to the computer desk.  I have to look at them all day long.  The boots, too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Yup, but I'd expect it to get up to $200 by the end of the auction.
> 
> I saw these at $299 (might be too short?) with bindings: http://www.levelninesports.com/head-world-cup-igs-wff17-bind-skis-170cm-p-3008.html




Suprisingly, they actually went for $149.99.  Someone got a good deal.  I've decided I'm gonna wait.  It might cost me more doing so, but with a possible condo purchase looming.....I need to keep my expenses in check

ofcourse, ya never know, late at night a few glasses of wine in me and.........we all know what can happen :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 27, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Suprisingly, they actually went for $149.99.  Someone got a good deal.  I've decided I'm gonna wait.  It might cost me more doing so, but with a possible condo purchase looming.....I need to keep my expenses in check
> 
> ofcourse, ya never know, late at night a few glasses of wine in me and.........we all know what can happen :lol:



Shows what I know. :-D I thought the racetigers would go for $200 too and I only bid $150. Won them for $118. So I guess don't take any ebay bidding advice from me. :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2008)

*'nother deal*

Dynastar Course 178's for $179: http://www.levelninesports.com/dynastar-2007-team-course-pro-race-skis-178cm-p-3229.html


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Dynastar Course 178's for $179: http://www.levelninesports.com/dynastar-2007-team-course-pro-race-skis-178cm-p-3229.html



Wifey didn't agree to poles but skis were okay?


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2008)

severine said:


> Wifey didn't agree to poles but skis were okay?



I already got race skis. I'm just trying to bring others down with me. :-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I already got race skis. I'm just trying to bring others down with me. :-D




BASTARD!!!  :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 30, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> I already got race skis. I'm just trying to bring others down with me. :-D


Ahhhhh...gotcha.  Enabler!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 30, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> BASTARD!!!  :lol:





severine said:


> Ahhhhh...gotcha.  Enabler!!!



:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, no race skis here, but did pull the trigger on a replacement for my old Rossi Bandit X's which were a 2001-2002 Model with 100+ days on them.  I took them out this weekend to ski in some bumps and it was clear, their time had come. Very little life left in them.

Had my eyes on some 176cm 05-06 BX, which is essentially the B1 from 2004-2005 with 2006 graphics and from everything I've read, it got killer marks in the bumps and decent ratings for edge grip on hard park due to it's woodcore.  The 07 B2's are decent in the bumps, but I think the BX will be quicker and also offer a bit better carving alternative on hardpack days until I find the right race ski deal to jump on for those conditions.

So, $170 delivered they come.  I hope to have them in my possesion and mounted for skiing hero bumps the last couple weeks of the season.  :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 4, 2008)

Ah, the ever evolving quiver.
As the season has transpired, my quiver has changed a lot and my desire for a midfat range has taken over.  I'm anticipating an addition of the new Blizzard Magnum in my quiver next year as well as a Hart Carver-Hart Breaker.

Seeing whats coming is an amazing kind of fun for me!!:-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Well, no race skis here, but did pull the trigger on a replacement for my old Rossi Bandit X's which were a 2001-2002 Model with 100+ days on them.  I took them out this weekend to ski in some bumps and it was clear, their time had come. Very little life left in them.
> 
> Had my eyes on some 176cm 05-06 BX, which is essentially the B1 from 2004-2005 with 2006 graphics and from everything I've read, it got killer marks in the bumps and decent ratings for edge grip on hard park due to it's woodcore.  The 07 B2's are decent in the bumps, but I think the BX will be quicker and also offer a bit better carving alternative on hardpack days until I find the right race ski deal to jump on for those conditions.
> 
> So, $170 delivered they come.  I hope to have them in my possesion and mounted for skiing hero bumps the last couple weeks of the season.  :beer:



Delivered and being mounted as I type.  Praying for soft bumps at Wildcat this Sunday


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

For next season I want another pair of skis that are about 180-185cm in length and 85-90mm underfoot and a pair of carving skis with a 15 or so meter turn radius...and about a 175..similar to my Elan S12s..maybe the Elan Magfire..


----------

